# Guppies?



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Anyone keep guppies? I just got 2 for my fiance's 10 gallon planted tank. it is a new tank so i didnt get more than 2 but i will buy more soon. I did seed the filter though so its got a cycle going. it is a planted tank. we eventually want shrimp in it as well. Anyone have any care tips? and feeding? right now all i have is tropical flakes. but i saw online Hikari Guppy fancy so i will probably order that. Here are some pics of the tank and fish. pics suck because i sued my phone and the tank isnt at its clearest yet. the substrate was a pain and is still settling.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I had 5 guppies.  2 died, 1 had to be euthanized, and the other re-homed because it was too aggressive. His last friend died on Sunday. I now have one left, the runt. LOL All of the other ones had big fancy tails and were really colourful like yours. Originally I had got the colourful 4, but then I went back to the store an hour later to get him. haha He is all silver, has recurring fin rot, and is tiny. I got the on December 28th 2011. The remaining guppy is now trying to fit in with the rasboras because he has no guppy friends.  The rasboras don't care, they are happy for another fish to join their school.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 4 girls and 2 boys in a planted 20g tank with some platies. One of the girl platies was a little nippy towards my dragon head guppy, but all seems to have settled now. I feed them Omega One flakes, which they seem to like.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

yes i never completely gave them up when i stopped breeding them. Fyi if you don't want tons of babies only keep males, if you don't mind being over populated then you can get females, but the ratio should be 2 female to 1 male. 
Guppies are some of the hardiest and easiest fish to keep, however many types/lines have been really inbred which makes them not as hardy as wild type or wild crosses. 

tropical flakes are fine, buy I love any Hikari food, so the Guppy fancy would more than likely bring their colors out very well. looks like you have nice tuxedo, they look turquoise from your pics.

I currently only have a planted tank of wild type gups.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I have left my fry in the tank. One day there were 4 and the next there were none. Not too worried about overpopulation right as it seems mummies and daddies are voracious eaters lol.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I had five but four of them died.  I haven't got any new ones yet but the last of them is doing well.


----------

